

Big Bad Congressmen Afraid of the Dark - pmylund
http://patrickmylund.com/blog/big-bad-congressmen-afraid-of-the-dark/

======
gacba
History repeats itself... _In 1974, public spending cuts instigated by Gerald
Ford led to Congress cutting all funding for the telescope project_

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hubble_Space_Telescope#Quest_fo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hubble_Space_Telescope#Quest_for_funding)

And yet, it eventually worked itself out, we got the telescope in a scaled
back fashion, and some of the best science of the past 2 decades in astronomy.

Do write your congressman or woman about this and remind them how short
sighted they are being (if you're in the US).

------
winestock
Cutting the budget for an orbiting telescope does not proceed from
obscurantism.

The federal government of the United States is $14 trillion in debt. Well-nigh
irresistible power blocs have made the largest line items untouchable. The
Congresscritters have to do _something_ , so they cut everything else.
Thundering about "Science" from the pulpit does not change any of this.

We are going to keep doing what we've been doing until we can't do it anymore.

------
bronson
The project is 4X over budget, 4 years late, and getting worse. Something must
be changed.

Just imagine if this was a private project!

